# New Feature: Thanks



## Bob Hubbard

You will note a new button by posts called "Thanks". 

This is a way to recognize people for good posts where you appreciate what they said, but can't really think of anything to add.

Some might say "But we have the reputation system for that", which is true in part, however the rep system has limits. I've often seen comments like "Id rep you for that but I cant".  So now, you can say "Thanks".

The system is simple.  Click the "Thanks" button, and it will show that you thanked the person for that post. It will also keep track of how many times you have been thanked and given thanks.  


Enjoy.


----------



## Jade Tigress

I love it Bob. Great feature.


----------



## exile

I'm gonna use it right now! :wink1:


----------



## Sukerkin

That's a really nice idea, Bob.  As I'm English and therefore genetically programmed to complain about *anything*, good or bad, the only miniscule point I might make is that the button displaces the existing 'reply' buttons - might it be better at the left end of that line rather than the right?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Thanks for the new feature Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sukerkin said:


> That's a really nice idea, Bob.  As I'm English and therefore genetically programmed to complain about *anything*, good or bad, the only miniscule point I might make is that the button displaces the existing 'reply' buttons - might it be better at the left end of that line rather than the right?


Button moved.


----------



## Sukerkin

Cor blimey govner!  Now that's what I call a proactive and responsive Administration :tup:.

Thanks for that, Bob.


----------



## exile

Sukerkin said:


> Cor blimey govner!  Now that's what I call a proactive and responsive Administration :tup:.
> 
> Thanks for that, Bob.



Yeah&#8212;that was _fast!!_. It's nice when the Top Brass pay attention... it happens so rarely in RL, alas... just another one of the great things about MT, eh?


----------



## tellner

very kewl. thanks!


----------



## terryl965

Yea Bob new gadgets Thanks


----------



## shesulsa

Righteous! Dankes, Bobo.


----------



## Tames D

Hey Bob,

You set it up where we can't thank ourselves. What's that all about?


----------



## Twin Fist

nice new feature, Thank you Sir.
wait, I already thanked you, with the new Thank You Button....BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## terryl965

QUI-GON said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> You set it up where we can't thank ourselves. What's that all about?


 
I agree I need to thank myself for doing spell check.


----------



## arnisador

Another toy! Cool.


----------



## arnisador

OK...it says I've been thanked twice. How do I figure out what posts those were?

I suppose I _could _go through every post I've ever made, starting with the first... :uhoh:


----------



## Lisa

I can see myself using this feature more then the rep feature.  I haven't used that very much in the past year, even before the reset.  This feature seems a bit more personal and I am glad it is a positive thing that everyone can see.

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

arnisador said:


> OK...it says I've been thanked twice. How do I figure out what posts those were?
> 
> I suppose I _could _go through every post I've ever made, starting with the first... :uhoh:


Goto your profile. You'll find a link there that will show all your thanked posts.


----------



## grydth

Very nice addition, Bob..... just tried it.

Will we soon be seeing a "No, thank you" for use in the US elections section?:EG:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

There actually is a "No Thanks" addin, but I'm not sure about installing it.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> There actually is a "No Thanks" addin, but I'm not sure about installing it.



I can see where it might lead to added tension in certain kinds of discussion...


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> There actually is a "No Thanks" addin, but I'm not sure about installing it.





exile said:


> I can see where it might lead to added tension in certain kinds of discussion...



Depends on if it's an "I don't want to receive thanks" (Thanks, but No Thanks) or a "No Thanks, that idea sucks" like a neg rep.

Let's give the positive Thanks button a run before we start messing with it, if you want my opinion.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> Goto your profile. You'll find a link there that will show all your thanked posts.



At the risk of punning...thanks! I had looked at my USER CP but hadn't found it there (just rep.).



Bob Hubbard said:


> There actually is a "No Thanks" addin, but I'm not sure about installing it.



Eh, sounds like trouble...


----------



## Hawke

Nice feature.

I think Kenpotalk had this as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yep.  Same system as KT has.


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:


> There actually is a "No Thanks" addin, but I'm not sure about installing it.



umm...no, please don't.  Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks for the new add feature it is bit annoying to me the way it appears in a thread but I am just fine with that I can easily move on to the next post and ignore it. But yet I do still think it is a good feature. 

But this has made me wonder about something and I now have a question.

How is it that if someone clicks thanks you it shows who clicked it but the rep system can be done anonymously?


----------



## CoryKS

Weird... when I push the button it disappears but nothing indicates that thanks were given.  ???


----------



## Hand Sword

Cool feature. But, is it being used over rep points being given by members? At least trending that way? Maybe make a seperate counter or tie it into you rep points somehow?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

CoryKS said:


> Weird... when I push the button it disappears but nothing indicates that thanks were given.  ???


What web browser are you using?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hand Sword said:


> Cool feature. But, is it being used over rep points being given by members? At least trending that way? Maybe make a seperate counter or tie it into you rep points somehow?


It's a seperate system not connected with rep.


----------



## CoryKS

Bob Hubbard said:


> What web browser are you using?


 
IE 7.  I see it now.  Must have been a delay because my Thanks is(are?) showing now, but with a date of "Today" even though I sent it yesterday.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's a seperate system not connected with rep.


 
understood... but 



Xue Sheng said:


> How is it that if someone clicks thanks you it shows who clicked it but the rep system can be done anonymously?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The rep system can be configured either way. So can this. I just decided that some public thanks would balance things out a bit.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OK

But if the rep system can be configured this way then why would you not want it to show who gave the rep? It may cut down on confusion as to who it was and abuse.

This is however your house so I go with what you decide I am just wondering and have wondered about this for awhile now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Because it's a trade off between keeping all the comments or a full complete wipe so that past dings don't lead to heat. Some of the comments (especially prior to the reset) were pretty harsh.

Personally, if there was an option to make public/rep anonymous I'd probably set it up for the rep system. Leave the option in peoples hands n all that.  Staff can see who gave what, and people should know that we casually spot check the system as well as look into complaints. We've smacked a few hands, but not too many. Hey, we got good people here.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Personally, I like the thanks system.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Because it's a trade off between keeping all the comments or a full complete wipe so that past dings don't lead to heat. Some of the comments (especially prior to the reset) were pretty harsh.
> 
> Personally, if there was an option to make public/rep anonymous I'd probably set it up for the rep system. Leave the option in peoples hands n all that. Staff can see who gave what, and people should know that we casually spot check the system as well as look into complaints. We've smacked a few hands, but not too many. Hey, we got good people here.


 
Thanks for the anwswer.


----------



## mrhnau

Bob,

One things I've really enjoyed about the recent upgrades to the site is the longer history for reputation. Gives you a reminder of what has recently been dished out.

Do you think you could do something similar for Thanks? I got a few the other day, and I had a hard time finding which posts they came from! I'd also not mind seeing which ones were handed out.

Would that be too difficult?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll snoop around and see if there's an extention available for the system.  In the mean time, you can always find where you were thanked by going to your profile and clicking the "Find all thanked posts" link. Right next to it is a link to show all the posts you thanked too.


----------



## mrhnau

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll snoop around and see if there's an extention available for the system.  In the mean time, you can always find where you were thanked by going to your profile and clicking the "Find all thanked posts" link. Right next to it is a link to show all the posts you thanked too.


That is exactly what I'm looking for. Where is that link? I've looked under user-cp and don't see it.

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not in usercp but click your username and select "view public profile". It'll be on the left, in the middle.


----------



## mrhnau

Bob Hubbard said:


> Not in usercp but click your username and select "view public profile". It'll be on the left, in the middle.


Most excellent! Thanks!


----------

